# ESM 009 Wheel



## Lags805 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a 95 VW Jetta VR6, I am looking to buy these wheels, has an offset of 10. I had talked to Enrique at Wagen-Wheels and he had test fitted them for me on a Mk2 with a 5 lug swap from a 95 Mk3. He says that the wheel will not clear the side of the brake caliper with a 8mm spacer. Has anyone had similar issues? Was this wheel just not made to fit my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: ESM 009 Wheel (Lags805)*

Wheel needs to be around ET35 to fit, so ET10 is going to poke a fair amount, a spacer should make it worse...(?)


----------



## mckelvey (Aug 4, 2009)

i have the esm 009 if you still wanna buy them


----------



## JonEdZr (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm looking for those esm's


----------

